# Eclipse CD7200 MKII - Very Nice!



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Eclipse CD7200 mk II CD/MP3 In Dash Receiver - SQ Head Unit! EXCELLENT!!! | eBay

This is mine by the way.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Bumpage


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

TTT^^^^^^^^^


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Steeeep :laugh:


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Steeeep :laugh:


Mines Minty and lately they've been going for even more than mine in worse condition.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

$400 Shipped paypal gift for members. This deck comes with everything it came with new. In great shape.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Bump 400 shipped.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

what are you replacing it with>?


----------



## Russianblue (May 6, 2007)

sweet HU.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

JAX said:


> what are you replacing it with>?


Hopefully a DRZ-9255. The SQ of the 7200 is awesome but the DRZ fits my application a lil better.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

bumpage... 20 watchers


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Before bed bumpage! 25 watchers.


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

"Incredible head unit" are just some of the words that come to mind when I think of this receiver! I have had my cd7200 for the past 3 years and it is by far the best receiver I have ever had!!!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I beleieve that's the price I sold My used one for back in Jan. it's a very fair price, these things are getting super hard to come across. when i got mine it was BNIB  miss that deck..it's a great deck ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

SOLD


----------

